
Java Is Unsound: The Industry Perspective - ingve
https://medium.com/@rosstate/java-is-unsound-28c84cb2b3f
======
acchow
I'm a bit confused - they recently discovered Java is unsound? I thought this
was well-known for quite some time because of broken co/contravariance?

On recent Java developments, Java's undecidable typechecking has now been
proven:

[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=3009871](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=3009871)

~~~
nrinaudo
I hate to be that guy, but in the fourth paragraph, the author mentions the
variance issue as old news.

------
lucasmullens
Main discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13472553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13472553)

------
mjevans
This does do a better job of laying out the reasoning for those less apt at
reading academic proofs.

It's a good root cause analysis.

